# Boy or girl?? 12+5 scan pic UPDATE



## mrspeanut

Hi ladies, this is my 12+5 scan photo. Please let me know what you think based on nub or skull theory :) thank you


----------



## Dolly nurse

Il guess boy, I think the nub is looking upwards!


----------



## Misscalais

:blue: that's quite a boyish nub there if that's a nub I'm seeing :)


----------



## mrspeanut

Thank you ladies! Any more predictions welcome please! :)


----------



## mrspeanut

Anyone?


----------



## Unexpected212

I think boy


----------



## mrspeanut

Here's another photo from the same scan. I don't know whether this shows a nub or not?! The skull looks a different shape to me though than the first picture!! :shrug: :headspin:


----------



## Princessraya

I am leaning blue too hun xx


----------



## mrspeanut

Thanks for the guesses so far ladies. Yikes, everyone is thinking boy! I am going to be so outnumbered with 3 boys!! :haha:


----------



## Misscalais

I'm having my 3rd boy in May :) 
It does look boyish but you never know could be a girl :)


----------



## mrspeanut

Misscalais said:


> I'm having my 3rd boy in May :)
> It does look boyish but you never know could be a girl :)

Good luck with no3! I'm quite happy if baby is a boy although can't help but worry about having my hands full but I would anyway boy or girl!


----------



## xAmy

Judging from the second pic baby looks like a little boy :)

Your scan is so clear, i'll have my first scan in about 2 weeks at 12+2 and was afraid I wouldn't see much, thanks for sharing :)


----------



## truthbtold

boy


----------



## taquila

my guess is boy


----------



## mrspeanut

I posted the same scan photos on another site and have had 6 girl votes and no boy votes! I'm so impatient to know now!! I've booked a gender scan on Friday. Any more guesses please?? :)


----------



## sperks

from 1st pic i would say boy second cant see a nub and have not really any idea about the skull theory ......


----------



## mrspeanut

I can't see the nub either :shrug: and I think his/her skull looks totally different in the two pictures! If I didn't know better I would think they were different babies! :haha:


----------



## Foreign Chick

based on the stacked nub I'd say :blue:


----------



## pinkribbon

:blue:


----------



## mrspeanut

Eek tomorrow we are having our gender scan!! So excited to find out :) Thank you for the guesses, I'll update tomorrow!


----------



## superfrizbee

Im thinking boy...


----------



## pinkribbon

Excited to hear the outcome :)


----------



## mrspeanut

It's a girl!!! We are both thrilled :) The sonographer said she was 100% sure and she showed us and we could definitely see three white lines. Here is her potty shot :dance:


----------



## pinkribbon

Wow! I'm shocked at that one, especially with all the boy guesses! Congratulations!


----------



## odouglass

That's awesome! Congratulations on being Team Pink!


----------



## fandabby

WOW, I was going to guess boy.

Now that would've been wrong.

Congratulations for team princess.


----------



## dmreid

Anyone wanna "guess" either nub or skull my twins? This was about 12.5 weeks or so.


----------



## foxiechick1

Congratulations! I was going to guess boy off of first pic so lovely to see you're having a girl congrats! Just shows from a still pic it's hard to do a nub guess! X


----------

